# New does from Cyanne!



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Two beautiful Nigi girls, a dam and one of her triplet daughters.





































The doe, Pepper, has an amazing gorgeous udder! Even unfilled. Can't wait to see it filled up.

Pepper and her daughter (Juliet) walked into the place like they owned it and beat everyone up! They rode back with my friend's new buck (separated of course) and I think it got Pepper riled up because she was acting super bucky. Made me double check what was hanging between her legs!

These are awesome girls and I'm so excited to finally get them home.

Thanks again Cynthia/Cyanne!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

beautiful 

congrats


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Love that little doeling - congrats on them both!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very pretty...congrats ... :greengrin:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on your new girls! :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pepper is GORGEOUS!! :drool: 
Besides being my absolute favorite combo of the B/W she is my ideal of a perfectly dairy nigie doe! I love those long, lean legs and bodies to match!
Her doeling is a beauty, her body looks as though she will be just like her mom....oh and Pepper's blue eyes really stand out!

Congratulations!! Can't wait to see her udder!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

She's definitely the best doe I have now quality wise! 

And she's super sweet too, even after beating everyone else up and trying to make herself boss.

Little Juliet is a bit shy, but I had her in my lap for a little while today and loved on her, and she'll be my little buddy in no time. Her sire is a REALLY nice buck from really nice lines too, I forget the exact lineage (shame on me) but she should be a top notch milker too.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Beautiful markings I  it
Suellen


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, such color and flash. Very nice the lot of them....congrats!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats on the new additions! They're both very pretty.

Deb Mc


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats :stars: have lots of fun with them!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Beautiful goats Epona! Love them and the Buck you are leasing in the other thread.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Isn't Roadhouse handsome? Can't wait to use him, we're planning on having him visit for the month of October.


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats on your new girls they are both very beautiful!


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm jealous! >:]


----------

